# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbot, chatbot platform for business, LiveChat Software S.A., Wrocław, Poland

## Airicist

Developer - LiveChat Software S.A.

chatbot.com

facebook.com/chatbotcom

twitter.com/ChatBotCom

livechat.com/chatbot

Playlist "ChatBot powered by LiveChat"

----------


## Airicist

What is a chatbot?

Mar 7, 2019




> ChatBot is a simple yet robust framework that lets you create bots that can perform a lot of business tasks (support customers, generate leads, book appointments, answer questions after-hours, gather customer surveys) 
> 
> The tool is suitable for non-programmers who can benefit from the set of tutorials and tech specialists who can use its robust API. 
> 
> ChatBot integrates with Slack, Messenger, LiveChat, Chat Widget, and Zapier that allows connecting the platform with over 1,3000 popular applications. 
> 
> Bots created by the use of the ChatBot framework can send rich messages  (images, buttons, product cards, and carousels). They help to attract customers and let you recommend products within the chat window.

----------


## Airicist

Connect ChatBot with LiveChat

Nov 12, 2019




> LiveChat is a customer service software that helps companies of all sizes to deliver effective customer service. It comes with a set of features that help to engage website visitors, generate leads, gathers feedback, and boost online sales. 
> 
> ChatBot comes with a native LiveChat integration meaning you can connect both tools without coding. LiveChat lets you incorporate human touch into your support services, whereas ChatBot adds AI reliability and scalability into your services.
> 
> In effect, you can deliver effective and real-time support to every client visiting your website.

----------

